
Libraries Expand Access to New Technology with Mobile MakerKits - Varcht
https://www.slocounty.ca.gov/Departments/Library/Library-News/Libraries-Expand-Access-to-New-Technology-with-Mob.aspx
======
Varcht
Pretty neat, a bit more detail here: "Access SLO MakerSpace for Free"
[https://www.slomakerspace.com/library-
program](https://www.slomakerspace.com/library-program)

